

Www.tailcall.org: HN Meetup group in Bangalore - jeswin

It could help with discussing ideas, finding co-founders, or just to have fun.<p>We can add members slowly, so that we can set the right tone. Important to have a high s/n ratio, and at the same time it isn't fun to reject anyone either. Let me know what you think.<p>Head over to www.tailcall.org.
======
jeswin
clickable: <http://www.tailcall.org>

